# South Louisiana Retriever Club



## Gotta Be A Ragin Cajun (Feb 24, 2013)

Anyone have any news yet?


----------



## Brandon Bromley (Dec 21, 2006)

LEXIE WON THE DERBY!!!!!!! 77 Points and tied for High Point Derby Dog!!! Way to go Casey and Lexie!! Good luck next week!


----------



## Kerry Lavin (Aug 13, 2003)

Woohoo!!! Great news about Lexi! 

Congratulations to Casey! That's just awesome!


----------



## swliszka (Apr 17, 2011)

Awesome!! Congrats to Lexi, Casey, Amie and John..Lexi you did better than your daddy "Willie" 1987 Top Derby w/75 points. Hey , Bromleys , it was worth all the effort.


----------



## Keith Farmer (Feb 8, 2003)

Congrats to Eric Shields and Roulette on their derby second. Proud of your great work!


----------



## Gotta Be A Ragin Cajun (Feb 24, 2013)

Any news on the open or the Q?


----------



## robco (Jun 3, 2008)

Way to go Eric! Great job!


----------



## Diesel123 (Oct 12, 2009)

Albert wins open. Joins Slider, Cassi,Crystal all FC


----------



## C. Johnson (Mar 21, 2004)

Congratulations to Ryan Brasseaux/Native Sun Retrievers and their clients for a sweep at the South Louisiana RC Open. 

1st FC Albert Killer Leonard "Albert" Owner Michael Robicheaux (This win titles Albert)
2nd Atchafalaya River Dakota "Dakota" Owner/Handler Pat Huckabay
3rd FC-AFC Lanes Lets Get Ready to Rumble "Ali" Owner/Handler Bobby Lane
4th Bayou Teche Brees "Brees" Owner Luke Barras


----------



## Jay Dufour (Jan 19, 2003)

Congrats ya'll ! Thanks to our judges,it was a rough day yesterday to say the least.


----------



## runnindawgz (Oct 3, 2007)

How about the Am?


----------



## Mark Littlejohn (Jun 16, 2006)

Unofficial Am Results:
1st - Wendy / Wayne Stupka
2nd - Misty / Wayne Stupka
3rd - ?? / Alex Washburn
4th - Ali / Bobby Lane
RJ ??, multiple jams

Qual results:
1st - Sam / Sylvia McClure
2nd - Windy / Don Brawley
3rd - Sally / Jackie Thibodeaux
4th - Tamsin / John Skibber
RJ - JoJo / Jackie Thibodeaux

Congratulations to these folks on a great weekend, and to all the contestants who endured challenging tests and foul conditions!
Hats off to the South Louisiana RC crew for putting on a great trial. Personal thanks to Bobby Boudet, Kevin Norman, and Tracy Farmer for their hard work at the minor stakes.


----------



## kjrice (May 19, 2003)

Congrats Casey...looking forward to seeing Lexie do it!


----------



## rboudet (Jun 29, 2004)

Results posted. Thanks to all that entered and to those that pitched in to get it done in some not so perfect weather.


----------

